# What Happened to Cavern of Clip Art?



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I used to use a site called Cavern of Clip Art for, well, clip art! They had a great selection, including lots of animated ones.

Now when I click on the links, it goes to Halloween Online. I've combed through the site, and don't see clip art anywhere.

Has anybody elsed used Cavern of Clip Art before and know what happened? Am I missing something! 

Thanks!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I came across the same problem recently too. It would seem that halloween-online has shut it down on us. You can still see it though by going to http://www.archive.org. Type in http://www.halloween-clipart.com into the search box, and the results you get should contain the images you are looking for.

Thank god for the internet archive.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

YAAAAYYYYYYY!

It worked!!!!!!!!!

Although, I tried several different dates since I was getting boxes with red X's.

This is great! I feel complete again!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Ms. Wicked said:


> YAAAAYYYYYYY!
> 
> It worked!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Better be safe than sorry... save them all!


----------

